# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ερώτηση για περιστέρι στο μπαλκόνι

## pig

Καλησπέρα από το πρωί ήρθε και έκατσε στο μπαλκόνι ένα περιστέρι. Φαίνεται να μην μπορεί να πετάξει, έχει χάντρα στο πόδι και ένα ροζ χρώμα (πιθανολογώ από κάποιο φάρμακο) στα φτερά. 
Έριξα λίγο ψωμί και έφαγε κανονικά. 
Τι προτείνετε; 
Μπορεί να μεταφέρει κάποια ασθένεια; Αυτό το ροζ χρώμα με προβληματίζει....

----------


## jk21

Σιγουρα δεν ειναι λεκες απο αιμα; 

παιρνοντας μετρα προστασιας (γαντια και μασκα ) αν μπορεις κανε ελεγχο στο στομα του αν ειναι καθαρο ή εχει καποιο ή πολλα λευκα σημαδια εσωτερικα 

Δες στις κουτσουλιες του αν βλεπεις σκουληκια αναμεσα τους πολυ λεπτα σε τριχοειδη μορφη ή λιγο παχυτερα 

Αν ειναι εφικτο βγαλε φωτο την κοιλια του χαμηλα ή προσπαθησε να δεις αν υπαρχει καποια περιεργη διογκωση 


Παιρνοντας μετρα προστασιας και μετα πλενοντας τα χερια σου ,μην φοβασαι για κατι 

Εννοειτε μην το πας κοντα σε δικα σου πουλια

----------


## gianniskilkis

Θωμά μάλλον ταλαιπωρημένο θά είναι και βρήκε εκεί να ξαποστάσει . Τάισε το , βάλε του νερό και αυτό θα αποφασίσει τι θα κάνει . Τώρα εάν μπορείς να δεις τι γράφει το δαχτυλίδι του θα βοηθούσε να βρεις σε ποιον ανήκει , γράψε να δούμε την ταυτότητά του . Τώρα για το χρώμα που αναφέρεις θα μπορούσε να είναι πολλά πράγματα και δεν βοηθάει , αφού τρώει και έχει όρεξη σίγουρα δεν έχει κάτι ¨αξεπέραστο¨.

----------

